# [Salem, OR] Looking for a gaming group



## ripjames (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been playing aorund with 4E, and 3.5 as I was new to both not to long ago and I would really would like to find a group that played either of the two, or maybe even World of Darkness setting.  I am currently in both a 3.5 and a 4e campaign online so I know the basics about the games, so I'm not a complete newb.  If there are any groups around looking for a player please email me at ripjames@gmail.com

Friday's or Saturday's would be best as I work from the evening into the mornings during the week


----------



## estavans_lackey (Feb 2, 2009)

*No Salem.  Portland.*

If you're willing to drive down to Portland for a friday night game, I might be able to accommodate.  Let me know if yer interested.  

Bill


----------

